
Facebook's head of AI urged Elon Musk to stop advising Trump - ehudla
http://www.businessinsider.com/facebook-head-ai-yann-lecun-elon-musk-advising-trump-2017-1
======
ocdtrekkie
It doesn't make sense to burn the house down and just refuse to cooperate
with... you know, the legally elected government. Why should anyone stop
providing advice. MORE PEOPLE SHOULD be advising Trump. Clearly, he needs all
the help he can get. And while Trump is busy burning our climate change
promises to the ground, Elon Musk is making a pro-business case push for green
energy becoming cheap, and market competitive. Not because it's "the right
thing to do", but because it's "good business".

I'd much rather suffer a Trump presidency with intelligent advisors trying to
convince him to do the right thing and not do the wrong thing than suffer a
Trump presidency of him doing whatever comes to mind.

You need to ask yourself which is scarier? A world where Trump gets advice
from Elon Musk, or a world where Trump doesn't.

~~~
Neliquat
I have expounded this viewpoint before to similar comments from friends only
to get a 'you're one of them' comment in return. I cannot recall a time in my
life where I felt so much division. Please if you disagree with the post
above, think about why, and post a thought out response. Because I honestly
don't get it and want to. I feel both sides pulling away from reason and open
discussion, and it frankly scares the humor out of me. There is no way to
solve any of this by attacking each other and refusing meaningful dialog.

